# Salmon First time help



## binnesman (May 26, 2021)

Going to try salmon for the first time on my Camo Chef be. Do you have to brine and what does it to for the salmon? I would think if you cooked to temperature of 135 to 140 or when you see the white fat start to come to the surface the fish is done and not dry. Does the extra brine help? Just to clarify I am talking about a whole filet that we would eat for dinner not those delicious chunks I get at Whole Foods. I think if I did that heavy of a smoke I would need to brine to avoid them being dry.


----------



## binnesman (May 26, 2021)

That’s camp chef fingers to big lol


----------



## SKade (May 26, 2021)

I know there will be differing opinions. When I’m just doing a side for dinner I don’t brine. I just rub it with whatever flavor I’m going with and cook until about medium rare / medium.


----------



## olaf (May 26, 2021)

I would agree no brine necessary if your just cooking it for dinner careful with the smoke. I did one hour with alder and it was plenty of smoke for me, when I tried 1 hour of hickory it was too much smoke.


----------



## binnesman (May 26, 2021)

Great point might try apple and pecon


----------



## uncle eddie (May 26, 2021)

I just season the heck out of it and slap it in the smoker.  I don't care for brining....I have tried it a few times and "she who must be obeyed" and I both prefer it seasoned/smoked and not brined.

I pull it at 135F-140F.  

It can take 2 - 3 hours if you are smoking it at 225F...I normally hurry it up by raising the heat to 250F -275F if doing it on a work-day for supper and want to eat in a hurry.  If you smoke it at 225F - you will get a better smoked flavor!

I also prefer smoking it skin-on.  I catch all of my salmon at Sam's Club.  All varieties are good but we do like the steelhead trout the best.

My favorite seasoning is Paul Prudhommes Magic Salmon Seasoning.  It is available in just about every grocery store.


----------



## bigfurmn (May 26, 2021)

How did it turn out??? Take any pictures???
I've done salmon a few times on my Pit Boss. Just seasoned with salt and pepper. Finished with lemon and thyme on top. Go to about 135-140, turns out great for my family.


----------



## DougE (May 26, 2021)

I tried brining for hot smoked salmon the first few times I did it, but really don't find it necessary. I season with Tony Chachere no salt seasoning and smoke with  fruit wood of some type. I have smoked it with hickory, but think fruit wood goes better with salmon and other fish.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 27, 2021)

We like to coat the salmon with EVOO, then dust with Cajun seasoning.
The main thing is to not overcook it. When the meat starts to flake away with a fork it’s done. I think that would be in the 135-140 range as Disco said above.
Al


----------



## binnesman (May 27, 2021)

How do you think cherry wood would do? Imagine it will give it a beautiful color.


----------



## 912smoker (May 27, 2021)

Cherry should be good. I use pecan as my family prefers a mild smoke flavor.
The wife likes her coated with teriyaki and I like more of a kick on mine. As Al said,
I coat with EVO then use a Meat Church Holy Voodu rub for flavor. No brine for me.
Pull as recommended for a moist meal !


----------



## DougE (May 27, 2021)

binnesman said:


> How do you think cherry wood would do? Imagine it will give it a beautiful color.


The last salmon slab I smoked was with cherry and it was delicious. We also like pear and apple for fish.


----------



## crazzycajun (May 27, 2021)

I really liked this simple recipe from disco along with madbombers. Horseradish sauce





						Easy Smoked Salmon
					

She Who Must Be Obeyed told me she had picked up a nice piece of wild sockeye salmon and that I was smoking it. I was busy (SWMBO suggested it was more like lazy) and didn't want to futz a lot so I tried making a simple rub and just smoking it a relatively low temperature.  The salmon fillet...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## cmayna (May 27, 2021)

95% of my Salmon is dry brined, then low & slow smoked, turning it into various appetizer foods that I share with my fellow fishing buddies.....and wife of course.    For a meal, I'll marinate it for 30 minutes in a mix of Evoo, S&P, taragon & a splash of  balsamic vinegar, then grill it as a fast hot cook and don't even bother smoking it for it doesn't remain on the grill very long.


----------

